# Update von Moose - Crash bei der Trans Germany



## Moose (21. Juli 2009)

Es läuft nicht immer alles nach Plan ... Die ersten Etappen gaben das Gefühl, in der europäischen Elite mitmischen zu können. Sally Bigham (British Champion/ Topeak Ergon) und ich sind gute Freunde geworden (http://topeak-ergon.blogspot.com/). Esther Süss war zwar überlegen, hat sich aber doch Sorgen gemacht, dass Nina mit dem orangenen Bongo Bongo Shirt auch schnell fahren kann (http://www.esthersuess.ch/trans-germany-2/)

Eine Magenverstimmung am vierten Tag zwang mich, die 5 Etappe auszusetzen. Saublöd!

Etappe Nr 6 bin ich dann als Training gefahren, um bei Nr 7 nochmal auf dem Treppchen zu stehen.
Da bin ich auch tatsächlich nach wenigen km an Esther Süss (Europameister und Leader) vorbeigefahren, habe noch zu ihr gesagt, dass ich mich nochmal mit ihr fotografieren lassen wollte.
Wenige Augenblicke später war es dann passiert. Ein anderer Fahrer und ich verhakten uns inneinander ...
Dramatische Rettungsaktion, Ambulanse, Intensivstation, eine Woche Krankenhaus im Erzgebirge. Schulterblatt, 5 Rippen, ein Finger gebrochen, 24 Stiche im Körper. 
Das war echt SCH... SCHADE!!!
Die Autofahrt nach Norwegen war schmerzhaft. Von MTB kann ich momentan nur träumern, das Spinningbike ist nicht gerade der Sommerhit.

Ob es mit der EM was wird weiss ich nicht. Evt. komme ich nach Ingbert und St.Wendel.

I'll be back - und dann hole ich sie alle!


----------



## leeqwar (21. Juli 2009)

sch... mach doch nicht sowas 

dann mal gute besserung!
vorallem jetzt, wo die trails schneefrei sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atlas (21. Juli 2009)

Hallo

Auch von mir beste Genesungswünsche.Ist mir in ähnl.Art mal am Erbeskopf passiert,nur waren die Folgen nicht so schlimm.


Trotzdem Kopf hoch 


Atlas


----------



## dubbel (21. Juli 2009)

oha! 
 

gute besserung!


----------



## 007ike (21. Juli 2009)

Und ich hab mich schon gewundert dass du am 5. Tag nicht mehr in der Wertung warst!

Gute Besserung und eine schnelle.......................
..................wünsche dir alles Gute und freue mich auf das nächste Treffen!


----------



## Limit83 (22. Juli 2009)

Kann mich nur anschließen - hab dich ab dem 5. Tag auch in der Liste vermisst. Erstmal natürlich gute Besserung und Genesung! Aber trotz des Sturzes auch Glückwunsch zu dieser phänomenalen Spitzenleistung!!! Ich denke da wird sich ein Frank Brückner vielleicht überlegen müssen, wie er dich als deutsche Staatsbürgerin behält und du vielleicht mal bei Marathon WM oder EM in Nationaltrikot auffährst


----------



## puremalt (22. Juli 2009)

Oh leck, klingt ja ganz übel. Wünsche vollständige Genesung !


----------



## gemorje (22. Juli 2009)

Auch von meiner Seite alles Gute und beste Genesungswünsche nach Norwegen!
Ich lag letzte Woche auch für 4 Tage nach einem Sturz beim Erbeskopfmarathon im Krankenhaus und konnte heute zum ersten mal wieder (mit gebrochenem Arm) auf der Rolle trainieren.
Vielleicht können wir, wenn du wieder halbwegs einsatzbereit bist, ne Videokonferenz beim "im Sommer auf der Rolle trainieren" schalten? 

Kopf hoch!
Wenn du wieder gesund und "im Lande" bist, fahren wir nochmal die "Pädscher" in Kirkel


----------



## leeqwar (23. Juli 2009)

ähem, 3 leute von der kirkel tour haben inzwischen irgendetwas mit der schulter/arm gebrochen...

wird das jetzt so ein "final destination"-ding? sollte ich mir protektoren besorgen?

@gemorje: auch dir gute besserung!


----------



## 007ike (23. Juli 2009)

leeqwar schrieb:


> ähem, 3 leute von der kirkel tour haben inzwischen irgendetwas mit der schulter/arm gebrochen...
> 
> wird das jetzt so ein "final destination"-ding? sollte ich mir protektoren besorgen?
> 
> @gemorje: auch dir gute besserung!



Ups!
So hab ich das noch gar nicht gesehen?


----------



## Moose (24. Juli 2009)

Drei Leute der Kirkel Tour!??!
Uff, da würde ich mir aber Sorgen machen 

Videokonferenz beim Rollen Fahren wäre klasse. Bin dabei.

@Limit: ich denke, dass ich 2010 noch als Deutsche unterwegs sein werde. Mal schauen, vielleicht sollte ich im September doch in St.Wendel mitfahren - es gehen Gerüchte rum, dass da nächstes Jahr was wichtiges ausgetragen wird.


*I'll be back!*
(zuerst mal der "total rebuild" mit viel "pumpin' iron" und dann vielleicht zum "Terminator").

ICH WILL MOUNTAINBIKEN 

Liebe Grüsse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pandur (28. Juli 2009)

Hui, schön mal wieder etwas von der Gründerin der MTB Hochschulgruppe zu hören. Schade, dass es so schmerzhafte Neuigkeiten sind. Aber ansonsten: Viele Grüße aus Saarbrücken!


----------



## tiegerbaehr (30. Juli 2009)

Hallo Nina,

auch von mir ganz liebe Grüße und gute Besserung - das braucht schon etwas Gedult, wie ich feststellen durfte.
Ich bin nämlich der dritte aus der "Kirkeler Truppe", den es zerbröselt hat: Schlüsselbein-Trümmerbruch 3 Tage vor dem Saarschleifen-Marathon. 

Seit letzten WE kann ich wieder im Wald fahren - auf der Strasse gings etwas früher.

Also: Kopf hoch, gib Deinen Kochen Zeit und Gelegenheit, zusammenzuwachsen - bei Dir geht das sicher schneller als bei mir (Grufti)


----------



## Moose (31. Juli 2009)

fast schon ein Trost zu wissen, dass es anderen auch so geht!
Ärgerlich, wenn man sich so viel vorgenommen hat für die Saison und eigentlich ganz brauchbar in Form war. 
Heilen tut das wohl schon wieder und irgendwann ist man auch wieder "geländetauglich". 
Wer weiss, vielleicht komme ich im September wirklich wieder nach SB, dann können wir die Tour ja wiederholen , ohne danach solche Dummheiten zu machen!
Weiterhin gute Rehabilitation!
Ich bin gestern auch wieder auf einem Rad gesessen. Kona Coilair, 160mm Federung, man sitzt wie auf einer Harley Davidsson. Anders geht es aber bei mir noch nicht. 
Wir sehen uns wieder


----------



## scotty23 (1. August 2009)

Hi Moose,

gute Besserung ich hatte so etwas schon befürchtet... ich hatte hier im
Forum die Tagesberichte von der Schweizerin gelesen, die von einem 
schlimmen Sturz am 6. Tag berichtete und als Du dann nicht mehr auf der 
Wertung standest....

Gute Besserung würde mich sehr freuen Dich in St. Ingbert zu sehen...
oder auch sonst wo, mit oder ohne Gips (das Mehrgewicht feilen wir am Bike 
weg).

ciao
scotty


----------



## Moose (3. September 2009)

Ich komme wieder.

Habe vor einigen Wochen einen Flug nach SB gebucht. Eigentlich mit der Hoffnung, St.Wendel mitfahren zu können. Das steht jetzt noch etwas in den Sternen, weil das Schulterblatt nach Aussage des Arztes gerne 6 Monate braucht um zusammenzuwachsen. 

Ich spiele immernoch mit dem Gedanken, die Strecke mitzufahren. Trainingszustand lässt nach langer Trainingspause zu wünschen übrig und im Gelände war ich seit Ende Juni nicht mehr.

Jetzt eine kleine Frage für den Fall, dass ich starte: Ist ein Continental Race King eine geeignete Reifenwahl für Sankt Wendel?

Grüsse aus dem Norden 
... heute vormittag 1-2 Grad und Sonne. Jetzt wieder Regen


----------



## 007ike (3. September 2009)

wenn es trocken bleibt ja, wenn es nass ist definitiv NEIN! Dann würde ich es aber auf alle Fälle lassen mit dem Start, da die Strecke so keinen Spaß macht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vega970 (3. September 2009)

Hi,

stimmt!!

Kann leider auch nicht mitfahren 

Grüße Vega970


----------



## Moose (3. September 2009)

007ike schrieb:


> wenn es trocken bleibt ja, wenn es nass ist definitiv NEIN! Dann würde ich es aber auf alle Fälle lassen mit dem Start, da die Strecke so keinen Spaß macht!



Guter Rat. Will ja auch nichts riskieren mit Bruch in der Schulter. Nehme das Rad jedenfalls mit. 
Was wäre Dein Reifen-Favorit? Racing Ralph?


----------



## Limit83 (3. September 2009)

Also ein Max Friedrich ist beim tiefsten Schlamm und auf der rutschigsten Strecke die ich je erlebt hab in St. Märgen dieses Jahr auf Race King 2.0 mit 1,3 bar Druck Deutscher Meister Masters geworden. Wogegen ich mit dem 1.8er Nobby Nic Probleme hatte. 
Und ein Racing Ralph ist im Schlamm total überfordert. Es sei denn er ist Nagelneu. Ich würd im Trockenene Racing Ralph fahren und es im Nassen sein lassen (vor allem mit der noch nicht verheilten Schulter). Wenn du unbedingt auch bei Matsch fahren willst würd ich dir entweder die Kombi Nobby Nic vorn Racing Ralph hinten oder wenns richtig tief ist Nobby Nic vorn und hinten empfehlen.
Sabine Spitze ist im Schlamm von St. Märgen den Dirty Dan in einer Prototypversion in 2.0 gefahren, muss wohl im Schlamm ab nächstem Jahr die erste Wahl sein. 

Gruß Limit, der in St. Ingbert bei jedem Wetter RaRa/FuFu fährt


----------



## crazyeddie (3. September 2009)

bei r2-bikes gibts den dirty dan schon


----------



## gemorje (3. September 2009)

sieht schwer nach jimmy light 1.95 aus


----------



## Moose (3. September 2009)

gemorje schrieb:


> sieht schwer nach jimmy light 1.95 aus



Gib es so schmale Reifen noch  ???

Wäre Speed King besser geeignet als Race King??
Ich bin schon so lange nicht mehr in St.Wendel gewesen ... ;-)


----------



## gemorje (3. September 2009)

weiß gar nicht, ob man den jimmy noch kaufen kann, glaube eher nicht.
hab hier noch einen hängen, der iss aber schon mindestens 6 Jahre alt


----------



## 007ike (4. September 2009)

Moose schrieb:


> Gib es so schmale Reifen noch  ???
> 
> Wäre Speed King besser geeignet als Race King??
> Ich bin schon so lange nicht mehr in St.Wendel gewesen ... ;-)



der raceking passt!


----------



## Moose (10. September 2009)

Raceking habe ich auf den Felgen, aber ich bin trotzdem nicht mit dabei. Kein Rennen mehr dieses Jahr, sonst hat das Schulterblatt dauerhaft ein "extra Gelenk". 
Ich nehme mein Bike mit nach SB und werde fünf Tage lang gemütlich touren. Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja.


----------



## Limit83 (10. September 2009)

Schade - aber vernünftig! Dann kannst du nächstes Jahr angreifen und dir wirds nicht so Karl Platt ergehen. 

Ich werd mein Glück gegen die Pros mal versuchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (11. September 2009)

Limit83 schrieb:


> Schade - aber vernünftig! Dann kannst du nächstes Jahr angreifen und dir wirds nicht so Karl Platt ergehen.
> 
> Ich werd mein Glück gegen die Pros mal versuchen...



find ich auch vernünftig!
@limit du alter Glückritter du! Wünsche dir viel Spaß bei dem "Projekt"


----------



## Limit83 (11. September 2009)

Vom goldenen Reiter zum Glücksritter...


----------



## swift daddy (11. September 2009)

Limit83 schrieb:


> Vom goldenen Reiter zum Glücksritter...


... auf der Suche nach dem heiligen Fahrrad?  

in St. Wendel wird's net regnen, ich bring schönes Wetter aus Paris mit


----------



## gemorje (11. September 2009)

...toi


----------



## Moose (11. September 2009)

Limit83 schrieb:


> Vom goldenen Reiter zum Glücksritter...



.... ja da! Mit Heimvorteil! Ich drücke auch die Daumen!
Kein Respekt vor den Profis, das sind auch nur Menschen 

Nächstes Jahr kannst du mir das dann erzählen 

See you!


----------

